# Texas show April 2,3 offering the Safe Dog Certification



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The Texas ADBA show April 2 &3 will be offering the Safe Dog Certification Test (SDC) on Saturday (possibly Sunday but I am checking on that) The test will be $20 per dog and be the Level 1 test. If you have any questions on testing please contact Lisa at 505 203 9586. Come be among the first to be SDC! The award will be listed with the ADBA on the website. Registered dogs in the ADBA stud book will have this award entered as part of their record. All awards will be indicated on the dog's registration certificate and on future pedigrees of their offspring. Open to all dogs of any breed 12 month and older.

Dogs can be Safe Dog Certified at the Basic Level I and then at a later date complete the Temperament evaluation to complete the Advanced Level II.

Safe Dog Program Basic Level I: 
Level # I Part A: Behavior and Training Test:
The Behavior and training test will consist of nine subsets or exercises to evaluate the dog's behavior, showing respect for his handler as pack leader, steadiness and the handler's ability to control his dog.
Sub-test #1 thru #3 deals with the dog's tolerance of interaction with a neutral and friendly stranger (handler present).
Sub-test #4 thru #6 tests for simple obedience training
Sub-test #7 thru #9 tests for a handler's ability to control the dog experiencing distractions within the test area
The handler may use mild corrections, praise or encouragement during the test, but no treats or props may be used. Sub-tests are scored pass/fail. Dogs must pass all sub-tests to pass this part of the test. If a dog fails any sub-test of Part #1, the handler can elect to have his dog retested completing the entire Behavior and Training test again. 
Level # I Part B: Responsible Ownership
The owners and or handlers of the dogs participating in the Safe Dog Program will be given a short presentation or the opportunity to view a short video on Basic Canine Psychology and Responsible Ownership. A written outline will accompany this instruction. After review and time to answer any questions, a true/false, multiple choice exam will be given to participants. We trust that everyone will be achieving a 100% score on this exam after participating in this section of the Safe Dog Program.

Need to prepare for the test here is all the information you need!
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

in TX? Where? sorry out of the loop here..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

George town outside of Austin.


----------

